# Cleaning up a Carolina Skiff J12



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Dude nice skiff but you got alot going on there. Gotta take a minute to rethink that set up but you are right about the center console,....just takes up too much room but has a value to a J16 setup. Like the trolling motor mount and the dance floor deck...what kind of fishing do you do and where?


----------



## trobee (Jul 13, 2021)

JIMMYZ750 said:


> Dude nice skiff but you got alot going on there. Gotta take a minute to rethink that set up but you are right about the center console,....just takes up too much room but has a value to a J16 setup. Like the trolling motor mount and the dance floor deck...what kind of fishing do you do and where?


I’m in Tampa, I like to hit structure around bridges mostly for snapper and grouper. I want to be able to take it on the east coast and target pelagics jigging when the weather is right too. Being able to easily maneuver around the boat and throw an anchor or something is important and that console just gets in the way


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with you that console is massive. I like the idea of the side console. That way you can re-wire that baby


----------



## trobee (Jul 13, 2021)

Holy moly they guy who built this has a thread on it. I'm 99.9% sure this is my boat.









Lil Jon Carolina Skiff J12 super skiff build


PLEASE HELP!!! Currently in the middle of a build and really not sure if what I am creating is going to work out, so here it is. Please see attached pictures for lay out ideas and tell me what you think. Any thoughts and/or opinions are greatly appreciated. Current Parts -Lil jon j12 carolina...




www.microskiff.com





I wish I had that drybox, that's pretty nice.

The console on there is 18" wide. I'd like something that's about 12 wide and shorter, and push it to the side. Does anyone have any leads on small consoles? I can't seem to find any online. I sent an email out to Ankona about their Ultra Mini Console, they won't sell me one alone, unfortunately. Should I just build one out of star-board with an open bottom?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You have the console - cut a slice out of it and put it back together.


----------



## trobee (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks for the responses fellas. I took everything out and got rid of the rats nest of wires inside the console. The last guy put starboard down as a floor to cover the cables running to the motor. It looks like he sealed up his screws pretty well but the ones running from left to right on the hull worry me like they’re holding water like a shitty roof job. 

Next steps are to get rid of all the cribbing glued down and seal it all up with epoxy. I like the console on the side, it feels way more roomy and comfortable to walk to the bow. I’ll cut down the bell end flange thing at the bottom to suck it closer to the side of the boat. Then I can just run all the cables down the side and out of the way and get rid of the starboard flooring. 

I’d like to cut the console down but it’s got a door on the back for battery access and all the wiring. Getting into that much fiberglass work and removing and reinstalling the door gives me a conniption just thinking about it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking good keep us updated


----------



## trobee (Jul 13, 2021)

Got the console mounted. Not a very good cut job but I’m a carpenter and man can I shmoo some caulk in a gap. Built a bench seat out of starboard to keep from using the jumbo yeti in the back. Want to have as little weight as possible in the back it takes about 30 seconds for this to get on plane.

Been doing work to the motor now. Had to replace some fuel lines and went to rebuild the water pump. Looks like the original housing from 30 years ago.

Doing some research on these lil jons from CS, these are only rated for 10hp. The 25 2stroke on the back is within 20 pounds of a modern 10hp 4stroke so I plan on leaving it. The battery is gonna stay in the console, no yeti in the back, and I pushed the console pretty far forward to help with weight distribution. It came with that goofy whale tale shimmed around to get the ass in the air. I’m probably gonna get some trim tabs on it too depending on how much finicking I can get away with as is.


----------

